# Onkyo TX-NR3010 A/V Receiver



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Home Theater Magazine's Review








They labeled it a Home Theater Top Pick.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The bench test results are fantastic. It also gives credence to those of us who thought there was something amiss when models like the even more powerful TX-NR5008 output 68 Watts into 5 Channels when HT Mag reviewed it. They did say something about the 4 Ohm Setting being used, but many believed it not to be the case. 

Given what the 3000 and 5000 Onkyo's weigh and the fact that they both attain THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, it only stands to reason that the power output is what the 3010's bench tests show. 

At this stage in the game, Onkyo is the only brand still offering THX Ultra2 AVR's. 4 years ago, Yamaha's Z Series, Pioneer's Susano (SC-09TX), Denon 5000 Series all offered THX Ultra Certification. The Denon AVR-5308 is about to be discontinued and with Bain Capital owning Denon I do not see them releasing a replacement anytime soon.

Combined with the HQV Vida/Marvell Qdeo Video Processing and Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT, I just do not see how it can be argued that the 3000 and 5000 Series are not the best all around AVR's currently available on the market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jimisfun1246 (Jan 4, 2011)

just got a nr3010 onkyo , any tips for me on setting up and running audyssey?


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

jimisfun1246 said:


> just got a nr3010 onkyo , any tips for me on setting up and running audyssey?


Take the time to run the complete setup, not the express version of it. Use a tripod for the microphone (cheap camera tripod is $20) and kick everyone else out of the house - make it as quiet as possible. 

Placement of the sub, if you're using one, is critical as moving it after calibration will require you to re-run the setup. There are many techniques for this, most common I've seen and used is the most ridiculous-looking one where you put the sub in your main seating position, play a track with a lot of bass and crawl around the room listening for the "sweet spot" - put the sub there....

First mic position should be in the middle of the main listening area, then do all the seats where you would reasonably expect someone to sit/use. Once that's complete, move the mic around the listening area, always keeping the mic at ear height when seated. Once all eight are complete, check the settings and save the results. You may need to adjust crossover settings manually, but the +/- db settings should be dialed in. A minute confirming the distances to the speaker (yes, with a tape measure and a second set of hands, unless you have a laser) is worth the 5 min it will take.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

